# How Medical Marijuana Is Helpful in Treating Alcohol Addiction



## 4thstreet1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Alcohol addiction is one of most used addictive substance int United States.  According to NIAAA reports, 9967 people lost their under the influence of alcohol.
Leran more here: *How Medical Marijuana Is Helpful in Treating Alcohol Addiction*


----------



## Keef (Jun 19, 2018)

I can go to jail for a dirty pipe !-- I was a legal morphine addict for most of a decade !--I fell --shattered my face and bulged some  disc in my neck!--  I now grow and make my own medicine (cannacaps)  under threat of jail ! -- Enjoy your freedom !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2018)

I have had several friends that have used cannabis is quit alcohol.  

While it is nice if you live in an area that has legal medical or recreational marijuana, when I knew the people that used cannabis to quit drinking, we were in an illegal state and we all used cannabis illegally.  Like Keef, I could  have gone to jail for a dirty pipe.  I still recommend cannabis....just be really careful.  I moved to Oregon a little over 2 years ago and it is one of the best moves I ever made.  Funny how a move of 100 miles can be the difference between being a felon and being legal.  Also, f you live in a state that has legal recreational marijuana, you do not need a medical card to access marijuana legally.

Keef, I keep hoping to see a change on the federal level, but unfortunately, states like Texas and Idaho may be a long ways from legalizing it.  I'll keep hoping for you and others in illegal states.


----------



## Cannapoop (Jan 31, 2022)

Medical marijuana has a lot of anecdotal evidence suggesting it helps everything from glaucoma, inflammation, rheumatoid arthritis, to cancer, to name a few. However, the scientific-based evidence is slowly coming together to divide the real medicinal effects versus hearsay. For example, scientists have demonstrated a role for medical marijuana in treating opioid addiction. On the other hand, medical marijuana has called into question its claims to aid in autism; whether it can lead to addiction; and whether it can cure cancer.


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## JohnrneyGruy (Aug 22, 2022)

It is the first time I've heard that marijuana helps fight alcohol addiction. Maybe the use of drugs dulls the desire to drink. On the other hand, you develop a new addiction. I don't think that's the best way to stop drinking. The worst part is being addicted to both alcohol and drugs. I lived in a neighborhood with many alcoholics and drug addicts for a few months. It's scary to watch people who have no reason to live. Only alcohol, weed, and drugs make them happy. If you get substance abuse treatment in time, you can have a very different destiny.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

When I smoke too Much I always find full beers around the house the next day
So Maybe


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

Microdosing has made me dislike drinking alcohol…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Microdosing has made me dislike drinking alcohol…


I too tend to not drink hardly any alcohol anymore also.


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I too tend to not drink hardly any alcohol anymore also.


me2


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I too tend to not drink hardly any alcohol anymore also.


Shame on ya for admitting to it. Beer is God's way of telling us that he loves us.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2022)

Leave it to Roster to resurrect a post from '17!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Leave it to Roster to resurrect a post from '17!


No not me look back LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Shame on ya for admitting to it. Beer is God's way of telling us that he loves us.


And a hangover is his way of telling us his love is conditional. Everything in moderation (maybe that was Ben Franklin…).


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2022)

My attitude used to be anything worth doing was worth doing in excess, but now I finally figured out that moderation indeed is the key. Only took me 60+ years to figure it out, too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> No not me look back LOL


Yep, you're right. Sorry Bro.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My attitude used to be anything worth doing was worth doing in excess, but now I finally figured out that moderation indeed is the key. Only took me 60+ years to figure it out, too.


I still do some things to excess. I guess I need more seasoning…


----------



## sunday carolyn (Aug 25, 2022)

cool!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2022)

Havent been drunk in 20yrs but i drink cold beer every day when i get home.


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2022)

People say I have a drinking problem.....funny....I don't have a problem drinking at all.  I will be 72 next month and in all my years I could never figure out what they were talking about.....


----------



## Phil Z (Aug 29, 2022)

I quit alcohol 2 years ago. I always smoked but more shops opened up.really helps!


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 29, 2022)

Phil Z said:


> I quit alcohol 2 years ago. I always smoked but more shops opened up.really helps!


get 5 guys drunk they start a fight ,get 5 guys stoned and they start a band


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2022)

What happens when you do both like me. People say I drink and smoke too much I don't think so. Especially when I'm the only sane person in the room.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 29, 2022)

pute said:


> What happens when you do both like me. People say I drink and smoke too much I don't think so. Especially when I'm the only sane person in the room.


My kids call that cross fading. If I smoke and drink, I get pretty sh!tty. Not that getting that way is a bad thing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)

I drink a few cold beers every night.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I drink a few cold beers every night.


Beer, even the stronger stuff, is pretty weak compared to free-poured vodka drinks. When I was drinking a fair amount, I decided to measure out the vodka in a vodka tonic. 1.5 ounces is a ‘normal’ drink(what they base their ‘are you an alky ** on). 1.5 ounces I could barely taste the alcohol. Once I got up to a quarter cup, I could taste it but a half cup (4 ounces) was more in line with the taste of my free pour drinks(I drink out of a 24 oz thermos style cup with ice so I figure I was drinking beverages with about a double shot of vodka. Make mine a double, bartender!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2022)

I don't do hard Liqueur.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 29, 2022)

Freewheelin' Franklin says, "Smokin' dope and drinking beer is like pissin' in the wind."

It gets all over ya!


----------



## Phil Z (Aug 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Beer, even the stronger stuff, is pretty weak compared to free-poured vodka drinks. When I was drinking a fair amount, I decided to measure out the vodka in a vodka tonic. 1.5 ounces is a ‘normal’ drink(what they base their ‘are you an alky ** on). 1.5 ounces I could barely taste the alcohol. Once I got up to a quarter cup, I could taste it but a half cup (4 ounces) was more in line with the taste of my free pour drinks(I drink out of a 24 oz thermos style cup with ice so I figure I was drinking beverages with about a double shot of vodka. Make mine a double, bartender!


I drank pints of vodka daily! Not proud and glad I'm done.


----------

